# exmoor ponies



## horse_apples (Nov 29, 2009)

I am somewhat new to horses so excuse me if this is a super dumb question. I was looking at a horse book and saw an Exmoor Pony. Are these a type of miniature horse or a seperate breed? Can they be obtained in the US? Also of interest to me is the Dartmoor Pony. The remind of me huge percheron type draft horses in a tinier size and very cute




Does anyone know anyone who owns any of these ponies or what the temperment is like?


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 29, 2009)

Type in each breed on your computor and ask for list of breeders for Dartmoore ponys etc .and see what they come up with.


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 29, 2009)

About three years ago I did a search for all the pony and miniature registries in the US. Dartmoors have a very new registry in the US but didn't have a rule book back when I spoke to them. Exmoors are also another small pony, but I don't recall a registry. Three years ago there were 17 pony registries in the US and several of them were pretty new.


----------



## Lmequine (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a friend here in Texas that drives a team of dartmoor ponies in CDE competitions. She really likes them. Attached is a photo of her driving her dartmoor gelding. He has a very nice disposition and is larger than a Shetland.


----------



## Lmequine (Nov 29, 2009)

Let me try another time to add the photo of Tammy driving her dartmoor gelding....




Okay, looks like I cannot get the photo uploaded. If you want to email me I will be happy to send you a photo and also give you Tammy's phone number so you can talk to her about dartmoor ponies!


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the US Dartmoor Registry:

http://www.dartmoorpony.com/DPRA/Welcome.html

And here is the address for the American Exmoor Registry:

American Exmoor Pony Registry, c/o American Livestock Breeds Conservancy, Box 477, Pittsboro, NC 27312-0477 Phone: (919) 542-5704


----------



## Ellen (Nov 30, 2009)

Exmoor Ponies are a more primitive type of pony. They are very hardy and very resistant to equine diseases. They still run wild in England, over the moorelands. They top out at 13.2- 13.3 h. They are warmbloods with any easy temperment.

Dartmoor ponies are also from England in the moorelands of Dartmoor in Devin. They can still be seen there but the majority are in private barns. They have many natural abilities and were used in the war, but are now highly sought after for childrens Ponies and showing.

The breed was sired by The Arab Stallion Dwarka in 1922. Most are brown, bay and black. Piebald and skewbald is not desired in this breed and they do not exceed 12.2h. Also slightly warm blooded and exihibit a medium temperment.


----------



## krissy3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ellen said:


> Exmoor Ponies are a more primitive type of pony. They are very hardy and very resistant to equine diseases. They still run wild in England, over the moorelands. They top out at 13.2- 13.3 h. They are warmbloods with any easy temperment.
> Dartmoor ponies are also from England in the moorelands of Dartmoor in Devin. They can still be seen there but the majority are in private barns. They have many natural abilities and were used in the war, but are now highly sought after for childrens Ponies and showing.
> 
> The breed was sired by The Arab Stallion Dwarka in 1922. Most are brown, bay and black. Piebald and skewbald is not desired in this breed and they do not exceed 12.2h. Also slightly warm blooded and exihibit a medium temperment.



Ellen is right, they are from England, and are going extinct.They are actually on the endangered list over here in Europe..sooo , I am not sure if you will find one easily...but I could be wrong. I also would like one , they are strong and heardy, brown , small head, thick body and level headed. Sometimes you can find one to buy in England , but I have not had any luck , I have been looking for a few years. .


----------

